# New member in VA.



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been looking for a good horse-oriented forum and I think I've found the right one this time.

My dad was a career US Air Force Officer, who was born in southern Utah and raised on a ranch there. He introduced our family to horses before I can remember, but we weren't in a position to own any until I was about 9 years old. We moved around a lot, but never gave up the horses after we first got them. We first had them in Niceville, Fla for a few years, then hauled them to Goldsboro, NC for my junior high years. Then we hauled them out to Arizona for my high school years. Now, many years later, here I am in Stafford, VA, having had the horse experience in both the east and west.

While in NC, Dad bought 90 acres and we built a large barn (I really do mean WE built it), a log tack building and store, and started a riding school. At one time we had the largest horse operation in Wayne County. It was during that period I became a pretty good rider and started learning about training and my passion for horses was born. It was short-lived, though, because Dad was transferred to Tucson, AZ. We kept just five horses and hauled them out there.

During my high school years in Arizona my dad retired from the USAF. It was then that he started me on horse packing. He and I have since been on many long and wonderful horse pack trips in the mountains of Arizona, both for hunting and just plain wandering.

I spent the past 23+ years working at a career with federal law enforcement. During that time I raised 5 kids, but none of them have developed the passion for horses that I did. Probably because I always had too much going on and moved too often to get them involved to the degree my parents did me. Last year I bought a 6 year-old grade Quarter Horse mare for my youngest daughter, to see if she would develop the love of things horse-related that I have. Nope. She likes them and enjoys riding, like all my other kids, but the passion just isn't there.

So, I retired last March (2012). I am now able to return to my "roots", so to speak, and am turning my daughter's horse into a very nice trail mount for myself. A friend has a 20 year-old QH that needs some attention and riding, so we made a deal. We keep my horse at their place and split feed, and I exercise and train their horse. Sweet deal for me.

Within about 2 years I expect to be back out west. Once I get settled out there, I expect to spend the bulk of my time on the back of a horse trying to see what's on the other side of the hill.

Tony Henrie:wink:


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

Welcome! I'm currently at Ft Bragg NC, but originally from Roanoke, VA. I miss the hills!


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hi Tony,

I have seen some of your Posts, was wondering when you would say hello :lol:

Thanks for sharing :wink:


.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome from Richmond!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!! :smile:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I enjoy your posts & am glad to read your history. I moved to AZ early this year-it's been an adjustment, but the animals are much happier. Are you going to be coming back to AZ? The riding here is unbelivable, but it was also very nice where I came from & I do miss riding in the river bottom which I did for the previous 35 years. 

Welcome to the H. Forum!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Jul 14, 2012)

also a fellow Virginian. im near roanoke VA.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> I enjoy your posts & am glad to read your history. I moved to AZ early this year-it's been an adjustment, but the animals are much happier. Are you going to be coming back to AZ? The riding here is unbelivable, but it was also very nice where I came from & I do miss riding in the river bottom which I did for the previous 35 years.
> 
> Welcome to the H. Forum!


Well, most of my kids and one new granddaughter are in UT and NM, and my parents and siblings are in AZ and UT. I think (hope) it is inevitable that I will be back out there within a couple years. While the farms and greenery are beautiful out here in VA, I really miss being able to ride for days with no designated trails, no camping restrictions, no goofy regulations and seeing mighty few people. In the Shenandoah NP, they have a regulation that if you can see your horse tracks, you have to stay on graveled trails. Good grief! Can't even take my trail dog with me! Give me good old BLM and USFS land any day!

Told my wife that since she faithfully followed me around for 30 years, she can pick where we retire and I'll follow her. I expect that will be somewhere near the grandkids.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes, welcome! I am in Spotsylvania so we are practically neighbors.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

corgi said:


> Yes, welcome! I am in Spotsylvania so we are practically neighbors.


I'm going to Lake Anna to ride on Wednesday. I need to put some miles on my horse. Come ride with me!


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I really wish I could! Unfortunately, I have a pesky day job that keeps me busy during the week. If you are interested in doing fun games on horseback, the place I board is having a charity fun show for St. Jude Children's Hospital on Oct. 13. It is out Rt. 3 West halfway between Fredericksburg and Culpeper. If you want details, I can send them to you. It is really laid back and all about raising money for charity. We will be dong mounted shooting. (water guns and paper plates) jousting, obstacle course, and other games including barrels and poles.


----------

